

On demand SWAG: Print and ship SWAG to your users on demand. - adrianm
http://www.ondemandswag.com/

======
debacle
I really like the design of the scrolling. Most sites that do this do a
terrible job, but this one is very nice, the image transitions are sweet, and
the railroad imagery coupled with the way the bars of content roll by creates
a bit of synergy in my head.

But I don't know what your site is about. At all.

~~~
adrianm
Thanks for your feedback. This site was just (very) quickly put together in
order to test the waters and see if startups were interested in outsourcing
brand engagement at all.

The idea is that founders want to build a great product their users love, but
they also want to build a relationship with their users (by building and
strengthening their "brand"). However, as important as brand engagement is,
it's really just a distraction from the awesome product they want to build and
improve. We want to take that hassle away. We'll design, print, and ship any
sort of physical item that features your company's brand. You just tell us
what and who to ship it to.

